# Need help with Logitech Z623......



## vikrant1982 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Recently i bought a new pair of logitech z623. i need help with a small issue that i have noticed today.

Suppose the power button on the right speaker is turned on and the power button on the wall socket to which the speakers are connected is turned off. Now if i turn on the power button on the wall socket, the LED light on the right speaker comes on but is a bit dimmed as if the speakers are in some sort of power saving mode. But, the moment i play some sound from my laptop, the LED goes bright and the speakers start playing the sound normally. I want to know if this is a normal behavior of the system or if my system is developing some sort of fault.

On the other hand if both the power button on the speaker and wall socket are turned off, then if i turn the wall socket on first and then the power button on the speaker, the LED works normally.

Also, on some other forum someone has mentioned that the LED goes dim if the speakers are left idle for more than 2 hours. I haven't tested this myself so don't have any idea about it.

Please help..........


----------



## vikrant1982 (May 3, 2014)

It seems like either nobody has a set of Z623 or my post isn't clear at all. Anyways, if you have a Z623 please do the following and let me know the outcome.

Having speakers plugged into the wall socket or power strip and connected to a sound card, keep wall socket button in off position and right speaker power button in on position. Now, when you turn on the wall socket button please see if the LED light on the right speaker comes on bright as it normally does or if it is a bit dim. If it is a bit dim, play some sound from your computer and see if the LED light becomes automatically bright and the speakers start playing the sound normally.

This is what i am seeing happening with my speakers. If your speakers behave the same way, i can be assured that my speakers are not developing a fault.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 4, 2014)

May be its a power saving feature ,IMO. Mail logitech, to be sure.


----------



## vikrant1982 (May 24, 2014)

Contacted logitech support. They say that i should get it replaced from the service center. Now i am totally confused. The system works absolutely fine apart from that minor glitch which doesn't really look like a fault actually.

Is there nobody here who has a z623 and can conduct this minor test as posted by me and then provide his input?


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2014)

why dont you want to go a new pair of speakers??


----------



## vikrant1982 (May 24, 2014)

Hi Anirbandd,

Just to avoid the hassle of convincing the service center guys. I don't know if they will consider it as a fault.
Also, i don't know if i will get a brand new packed set or will it be a factory refurbished one. In all my experience i have seen that the factory refurbished replacements are often worse than the faulty product that you have.


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2014)

you could ask them in the mail whether you'd get a new one or a refurbed one. if you have good speaking skills, you can convince them to write that youd get a new product. 

then you take a print out of the mail chain and visit the service center.


----------



## vikrant1982 (May 25, 2014)

These are the exact lines in the mail from logitech: -

"Please contact your Service Center for a warranty replacement, and bring the copy of your receipt. Just to set an expectation, the device would still be subject for testing"

I spoke to one of the service centers and the guy said that they will check the system to see if there is a fault and if their engineer can fix it. They will give me a replacement if the fault can not be fixed by their engineer.

Since my speakers are otherwise working absolutely fine, i think i'll stick to them for a while and see if the fault worsens further or if they continue to work as they are currently. i still have 1 year and 10 months of warranty at hand.

I actually do not want the service center guys to put all dings and scratches all over the speakers and then come back and tell me that since, they are working fine they won't replace them. I like to keep my PC speakers in mint condition. I sold my last set of Altec lansing vs4121 speakers after 7 years. The guy who bought them was overjoyed after seeing their condition. Not even a single spec of dust, forget about scratches.


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

cool


----------



## vikrant1982 (May 25, 2014)

Anyways, thanks a lot anirbandd and Incinerator for your time and inputs.


----------

